# Phone Charging Dock



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

We can see model 3 phone charging cables in the Tesla Shop, which includes a diagram about how to replace the cables. During the MotorTrend ride with Franz they mentioned inductive charging; that may have been in error.

Does anyone know if inductive charging pads can be slid under the phone charging dock area rather than using ports?


----------

